# Key Post: Best Place to buy a set of golf clubs for a beginner



## burkemg (19 Jul 2004)

My olodest guy has started to play golf

He's been recommended to buy a ladies set - he's not tall enough yet for the Gent's full set.

Where's the best place to get a good value set ?

Any ideas on whether graphite  is preferable to steel (shafts).

I do not want to go over thetop incas its just a fad.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jildy (19 Jul 2004)

*Re: Best Place to buy a set of golf clubs for a beginner*

You could go to McGuirks in the Blanchardstown Retail Centre and get a second hand set there. If you are getting ladies clubs then they will be graphite shaft. There will do fine for the moment and if he continues then you can tradr them in for another set later on. Also try GolfWorks in Lucan.


----------



## sueellen (20 Jul 2004)

*Re: Best Place to buy a set of golf clubs for a beginner*


----------



## Padraig Harrington (20 Jul 2004)

*Clubs*

Bought my first set in Golf Works in Santry.  €149 for a full set of irons, putter and three metal woods + Golf Bag + Golf Trolley.  Pigsback.com use to have special deals with Golf Words - might be worth a click!

Also check out Argos who do starter sets.

By the way - thats the cheap part!

Green Fees! - now thats another matter!


----------



## puntingpot (20 Jul 2004)

*Re: Clubs*

Check out ebay, do a search on golf clubs. They will have some junior sets. It will be cheaper than any of the shops here.

There is also a shop in P'boro, opposite the Mill pub. 

If not buying on ebay, then haggle with assistant. Get a glove,golfballs, tees etc if possible.


----------



## Tiger (20 Jul 2004)

*hands*

Agree with above, best to go second hand.  I've bought some clubs in McGurks.

Don't forget, as well as being shorter,  ladies clubs also have narrower grips for smaller hands.


----------



## Slim (23 Jul 2004)

*Re:Starter Golf Clubs*

You could try looking at the notice board at your local golf club? Often sets for sale there or in the golf shop.

Slim 8)


----------



## Sarsfield (23 Jul 2004)

*Re: Re:Starter Golf Clubs*

A beginner should only need a half-set of clubs, say a 3-wood, 3 5 7 9 irons and a putter.

No point in investing in a full set until the difference between a 5-iron & a 6-iron really makes a difference!


----------

